# the chaplain?



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

the melodic humm of the chaplains eviscerator awoke trooper thompson from his slumber. wiping his glassy eyes with the sleeve of his grey and blue combat fatigues he stared around at the remains of hive Pretorian. buildings were in ruins, theyre once ornate street front walls now scraped to a pulp as the support tanks had rumbled around the corners, showing no regard for the former residents abode. the street was lined with rubble and the odd tyranid body lined the street. 'filthy beasts' muttered thompson, staring out the ground floor window of his units new 'home'. turning to the source of his awakenment he saw the tall lanky figure of the chaplain. his gre beard flowed down to a poitn almost reaching his belly button and a thin,whispy grey monk cut lined his head. his face showed age beyond his years and he looked as if he had not slept- infact thompson doubted he had. the memories form the prior nights events flooded back like a tsunami. they had been engaged by something and as the creature lept back into the tunnel it had dug now in the centre of the main road carrying a screaming private Purden down with it so, in a screaming bloody mess the units flamer had died and the remaining nine troopers including himself had to fend of hundreds of tiny scuttling creatures and were only saved when a ragged old chaplain sprinted out of the destroyed monastery on the opposite side of the now battle scene and confront the tyranids. it had taken another 15 minutes of sporadic fihting, 2 more troopers to die and a half mad chaplain wielding a double-handed chainsaw for the battle to finally come to a halt and an eery silence to once again smother what seemed like the entire world in its silence....

started to put this together at like 2 in the morning because i couldnt sleep so please dont be too harsh that being said i do want to know what you think about it and how it can be improved. i hope to finish it when i can be bothered so yeah


----------

